# GSD and a small dog???



## boboanne1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I need some help or well just advice. We have a 2 1/2 year old gsd little girl and I'm about to bring in a dachshund puppy (boy) into the house. So I was wondering does anyone else out there have a gsd and a smaller dog? Do they get along and play well together? Does anyone have any tips on introducing the dogs to one another?


----------



## molandkate28 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello=) I do have a much smaller little dog, and I introduced them when they were puppies, it just so happened Molly grew and Kate didn't lol. I would recommend you introduce them slowly if you are going to that way your older girl doesn't get aggressive and allow her near you when you are doing things with the puppy, kinda like bringing a new baby home...hope that makes sense, but I will tell you that my girls are best friends, an odd couple but a couple nonetheless=)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Introduce the same as any dogs. Neutral territory and keep it positive. Just like people, not all dogs get along or will like each other. It is all about personalities than breeds with dogs. 

My friend has 4 Shepherds, a Border Collie and a Chihuahua. My male Shepherd ADORES her Chihuahua and he is always super gentle with her. However, Chimo also has EXCELLENT dog to dog skills. He will charm the shy and reserved out of their shell and will put a dominant show it all in their place. If you get two dominant dogs they will most likely butt heads at some point in their lives, regardless of gender. I have seen male/female fights where they have lived together with no issues for quite some time and something small may cause a huge fight. I have also seen same gender fights after the dogs lived together for years. 

The male/female pairing is generally the safest bet. So personality will be the key.


----------



## boboanne1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for getting back with me so quickly about my questions... I really appreciate it... This has been a tough one for me... My fiance had always wanted a gsd so we got one a few years ago and I love our little girl (she is very spoiled). The problem is I have always wanted a dachshund. So I was just worried that the 2 would have problems because of the size and with the gsd being a couple years old and not a puppy. But hearing from ya'll has helped me realize that it might not be so bad. Once again thanks. At this point I need all the advice I can get.


----------



## Ledera (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a female GSD and two female Shih-tzu's....they all get along. One of the little dogs has made it known that she is to be respected and doesn't enjoy rough play. The other one loves to rough house and chase Sophie, my GSD. Being a puppy still (15 months), Sophie thinks it's always time to play.......the playful Shih-Tzu is her running in the yard companion. I introduced Sophie to the little dogs in neutral territory, my front yard, and that was probably the best thing I did. If I can only get the big dog to leave the cat alone, I'd be thrilled!!! LOL


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

My in-laws have a male GSD and a female dachshund. They are great together. Even though the dachshund is small, she is spunky! The GSD knows to be gentle with her.

We had a Jack Russell before we got our GSD. They love each other! He may love her a smidge more than she loves him.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I have an 8 year old male Cavalier King Charles and an 8 month old female GSD and my GSD adores my Cavalier. I guess it's a seniority thing because it most definitely can't be about size, but the Cavalier is without a doubt the alpha of the two.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Has your GSD been around other dogs before? If yes, how did she act?

Here was my 10 yr old GSD with our Chinese Crested, the day we got her. You can see the size difference here - she weighed about 3 pounds:










But Riggs was VERY patient with puppies - always had been:










My whole gang is very used to dogs coming and going so bringing in a new dog is never a serious problem.

The only thing that would concern me with a Dachshund is their back, especially if you are getting a mini. I would limit any rough housing if it occurs.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Cute pics Lauri! 

I was a little worried about Shadow at first with the little furry dogs, Shitzu's, Yorkies, etc. I think he thinks they are critters. I redirect him and he responds well. But his prey drive is not as high as I have heard about some GSD's. 

He does out of this world with our JRT. He loves him. Sometimes I worry he will hurt him, they play rough, he loves to chase him. But my JRT is up for it, he is a nut! He chases Shadow too. 

Dashunds have that terrier personality too, they are tough. I would just watch the little dogs back. 

Just let your GSD know from the start this is not a new toy.


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

Love those pix!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Years ago I had a GSD/Lab mix (Blossom) - she was a big girl. My then-fiance and I decided to get a dachshund puppy (Alfie) as a Christmas gift for his father whose dog had recently passed away. Turns out the father didn't want the dog, so I kept him.

Blossom and Alfie became very good buddies and even worked together - Alfie would get his claws in the grate of the screen door and open it enough for Blossom to put her nose in to open it further and let them both in the house! Blossom was around 5 years old when Alfie came along and we didn't have any problems.

P. S. I ended up getting rid of the fiance and keeping the dog


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Echo has two cousins who are jack russells he loves them.
He also has a friend at training who is a daschund who he loves.

I think I'd just be careful, just as you would introducing any new dog into the house, and make sure your GSD doesn't hurt the little one.. I'm sure they will learn their limits.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I brought home my 8 week old beagle when she weighed 5 lbs. My adult male GSD weighs 87 lbs.











I did supervise them closely at first, but they played well together. 










He almost always played fair, despite the huge size difference








:










Now, she at six months, she weighs 15 lbs. 
Best of friends:


----------



## boboanne1 (Dec 20, 2006)

WOW! I can't believe the response. Thank you so much for responding to my question. Reading all of your stories made me feel so much better about getting the second little one. SO to update everyone... Thursday night I brought home our 7 week old dachshund. We introduced our gsd to the new puppy outside in our driveway and our gsd just sniffed the crate. We took the puppy out and held him and still our gsd just sniffed. So I have to say that it went so much better than I ever thought it would. I was honestly afraid that the gsd would bark at the puppy.


----------



## boboanne1 (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL and I loved your story. I could so picture the two of them doing that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't have a smaller dog. i have a GSD and a Grey Hound. in the woods were we walk there's a section were lots of people meet with their dogs. there's all kinds of dogs there. all of the dogs play well together. my GSD dog plays gently with the pups and small dogs.

can you bring the Dachshund to your house for a few visits before he comes to stay. how about getting the scent of the Dachshund on a towel. bring the towel home and let it lay around. i never did this but i've read about it. when you bring the Dachshund home introduce them on nutural ground (away from your home). have the Shep and the Dachshund on their leash. let them hang out for awhile. then bring them into the house. this is what i did when i brought my puppy (GSD) home. everything worked out fine. i'm sure it's different for each dog. good luck.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

great pics. i like the idea of a small dog and a large dog together.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

I have an almost 14 year old Pomarainian and I Duke who is 13 months. Copper my pom hates duke but duke loves copper,, the only reason for that is because copper has always been my baby since he was 6 months old, and he is alot older so hes not into the playing rough with duke like duke is with him.

duke is rough or trys to be rough with copper, even though duke just thinks hes playing and doesnt know his own stength, he paws his back when i turn mine, and that hurts copper so i dont let them play together ever.

now if i had a new puppy at a young age, i think it would be just fine for duke and a new puppy. because duke doesnt entend to hurt any dogs he is just trying to play! good luck!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a JRT and a Cairn Terrier that absolutely love my Shepherds, they take turns chasing each other all over the yard, they make me laugh so hard, it's hilarious the size difference, but don't let that fool you, the terriers are ALWAYS the instigators and do their darndest to get the Shepherds up and after them, they love to play tug of war and I swear I almost pee my pants when my big Shepherd just simply walks up and lifts the whole tug toy off the ground, the two terriers refusing to let go as he drags them off!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Yup, DaKota just loves Glitzie (our Pug) & our new boy Tux (the Shih Tzu Puppy). She is ever so gentle when playing with them. 
She even likes my Best Firnd's 6 lb. Yorkie.








She think of them as all her babies.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna and Mollie (beagle) get along great! Though I work at a doggie daycare and when Brenna tries to play with the little dogs sometimes she doesn't seem to notice they are little. She will run up flailing her big feet every which way and inevitably smoosh the little one to the ground like a bug, though most of them will scramble away from her crazy self before that happens. Then she looks confused because her new friend/toy is scared of her. lol

Two of the regulars that come into work are a lab and doxie from the same house. The doxie will leap into the air and latch onto the lab's cheek, she can definitely hold her own. Dachshunds were bred to hunt badgers, they can be quite bold and fearless when they need to be...And sometimes when they don't need to be.


----------



## erin679 (Dec 1, 2006)

We had two Yorkies when we decided to get our female GSD. I had always wanted two little ones and my husband had always wanted another GSD because he grew up with one so we decided to try it (after a lot of research). It has been exactly two years now and it's still a work in progress. It depends on the temperment of your little dog I think. Mine were a little spoiled and not that easy going or accepting of a new pet. It was tough for a while but once the new puppy learned not to mess with the little ones (they do not stand for it) life was a little easier. We found that keeping our GSD well exercised made for much smoother interactions. We had a trainer come to the house to give us a few tips and she emphasized lots of treats when the three were together. They are pretty much ok now but there were days we wondered what we had done!! I separate them still when I am not home. people always assume it's because I fear the GSD will injure the little ones but if anything, I fear the little ones picking a fight with her! Even though they don't actually "fight" they do get into the occasional scuffle over a toy. Our GSD has turned out to be very gentle and she does love them. Sometimes we go on hikes and people marvel at how she watches out for the little dogs...One person even told me he needed a "GSD bodyguard" for his little Yorkie. It's been a long road and we're not done yet but it is definitely doable!!


----------

